# Butts are on!



## LarryWolfe (May 18, 2006)

I'm doing 4 butts tonight and now they're calling for sevre storms.  This seems to happen everytime I do an overnighter.  Oh well, it'll be alright.  3 of these butts are to fill a pulled pork order, the other one will be for dinner tomorrow night.  They're all rubbed with Wolfe Rub of course and I'm using Kingsford and Hickory chunks and sand in the pan.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

I'm about due for 4 butts.  I wonder if I could double up those pics we saw.....  =D>  #-o  [-o<  [-X Oh well.....  8-[  Looks good..


----------



## wittdog (May 18, 2006)

Looks good. Can't wait to see the finished product. I be putting mine on in the morning.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 18, 2006)

Mmmmm Buttage!

Mine will be next weekend. WSM Smoke Day! Woo hoo ???? 8-[


----------



## Puff1 (May 18, 2006)

Overnighter?
No invite?WTF!
I'll be up late, lets here the progress :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 18, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Overnighter?
> No invite?WTF!
> I'll be up late, lets here the progress :!:



Okay, the pit is at 257* and the meat is at 121*!  The Mavericks are set and I'm going to be!   :night:


----------



## Puff1 (May 18, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Out already?
Good luck bro!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 18, 2006)

Good luck with that cook Larry, I hope the rain holds off for you!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 18, 2006)

Tomorrow when you read these replies you can tell us if that was Wolfe rub in the onion powder container.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 19, 2006)

Well it's 5:45am and the WSM went through the night without any problems.  The Maverick beeped once, when I had a small heat spike.  I waited a couple minutes before I got out of bed and it went down, so I reset the alarm and it didnt' go off again.  I woke up this morning and the pit temp was at 226* (dome) and the meats at 169* on the top grate and 167* on the lower grate.  I went out to give the coals a light stir and noticed puddles on the deck, so it did rain afterall.  The smell going out the back door is freaking incredible!  No windbreak, no umbrella and the WSM earned it's money again!  I'll take pic's when I pull them off the cooker.  



			
				Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Tomorrow when you read these replies you can tell us if that was Wolfe rub in the onion powder container.



Yes Cliff that was Wolfe Rub!


----------



## Finney (May 19, 2006)

Sounding good buddy.  Bag some of that up and send to me.  Moving the last of my (SC) stuff this weekend to the new place.  I'll be hungry.  Home computer will be hooked up again Sat eve.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 19, 2006)

Yeah buddy....nothing like the smell first thing in the morning.  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 19, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3me1x6y3]No windbreak, no umbrella and the WSM earned it's money again!


awesome.  we didn't get any rain last night but it was breezy and in the upper 40's at my place.  did you have the guru going or were you flying solo?[/quote:3me1x6y3]

 [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  No Guru here Brian.  In my opinion you don't need on for a WSM.   :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":m2xemh4d]No windbreak, no umbrella and the WSM earned it's money again!


awesome.  we didn't get any rain last night but it was breezy and in the upper 40's at my place.  *did you have the guru going or were you flying solo?*[/quote:m2xemh4d]
 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:   :pop:

(damn, he beat me to it...)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 19, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":1epy6ct2][quote="Larry Wolfe":1epy6ct2]No windbreak, no umbrella and the WSM earned it's money again!


awesome.  we didn't get any rain last night but it was breezy and in the upper 40's at my place.  did you have the guru going or were you flying solo?[/quote:1epy6ct2]

 [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  No Guru here Brian.  In my opinion you don't need on for a WSM.   :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:[/quote:1epy6ct2]

Yeah but it makes it a lot easier.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 19, 2006)

The butts are at 17 hours and they're both at 184, almost done.  I used a 15lb bag of Kingsford and have added 15 extra briquettes.


----------



## wittdog (May 19, 2006)

You're almost there.....Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## cleglue (May 19, 2006)

Why are they taking so long?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 19, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Why are they taking so long?



The're probably camera shy!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 19, 2006)

Pic's will be on in a lil' bit.  I pulled them off the cooker around 1pm, then cut the grass.  It's now 4:30 and I'm gonna put some Schpezial Szauce on the stove, then I'll pull and take pic's.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 19, 2006)

They're done!!!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

That looks great, and nice smoke ring too! 

  =P~  =P~


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 19, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Green Hornet (May 19, 2006)

That looks fantastic! =D>


----------



## Puff1 (May 19, 2006)

Mr. Wolfe, that is some fine looking eats there =D>  =D>  =D>


Can you send a bag of that with the rub?? 8-[ [-o<


----------



## Cliff H. (May 19, 2006)

My wife said they looked burnt. HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Then I explained to her the fine art of Q


----------



## Puff1 (May 19, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> My wife said they looked burnt. HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Then I explained to her the fine art of Q



Tell her it's called bark :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 20, 2006)

Man.. Those looks great! =P~  =P~  =P~ 
Where's the slaw and my bun?  :-(  
I'll take all the big peices.


----------



## wittdog (May 20, 2006)

Those look good. =D>  Nice job Larry.
 =P~


----------



## Finney (May 21, 2006)

Larry, don't forget the Schzecret Schzauce. 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 21, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry, don't forget the Schzecret Schzauce. 8-[



Finney I dressed the meat we ate with the Schzecret Schzauce and it was super duper.  I didn't put it on the customers meat since it's was being vac sealed and frozen.  I'm going to give the customer a bottle of it and tell her to dress the meat with it while she's re-heating.  Wasn't sure how it would effect the texture of the meat being frozen and reheated.


----------



## WalterSC (May 21, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> They're done!!!
> 
> Larry thats some fine looking Boston Butt there bro , great job.


----------



## Finney (May 21, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good deal. :!:


----------

